# Question about Propecia



## alon_lon (Feb 13, 2016)

Hello,
I'm 34 years old man.
A long time ago (before about 10 or 11 years), I used Propecia for a short time (I used it for about 6 months).
I didn't have any sexual problems ( libido disorders, ejaculation disorders, etc. I didn't have any problem).
I'm now talking with my wife about conceiving (for the first time).
I read the researches of the last time about side effects of Propecia, and I'm afraid the short use about 10 years ago can have any affect now on the semen count, or its quality.
Is there any real reason to be afraid? can I have any problems due to this use 10 years ago?

Thanks


----------

